# Serving Size



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

I need help calculating how many calories I am taking in. When i cook rice or i cook oatmeal the label says the serving size when it is uncooked. The serving size is small. I dont cook only one serving size of oatmeal or rice becuase it is much easier to just cook a lot of it at one time. 

How do you measure how many calories you are taking in when it is already cooked?


----------



## turtle (Feb 22, 2008)

Could you just divide the total and figure from there? Like if the serving size is a quarter of a cup uncooked and you cook 1 cup then you have 4 servings. If you eat half of what you cooked at one meal then you had 2 servings. It wouldn't be exact but you'd have a ballpark idea.


----------



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

Easy when you have 4 servings in a batch but what about 16 servings? It seems a lot harder to calculate a sixteenth. (I a not sure how to spell it)


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 22, 2008)

Food like rice or oatmeal give the serving size relative to the uncooked portion because it is easier to measure the dry goods than it is to predict the amount of expansion.  

If 1/4 cup of uncooked rice counts for 1 serving, and the calories for one serving is 100 calories (just using round numbers for ease of explanation), then if you used no butter or any additive in your preparation, the calorie count will be basically the same for the uncooked portion.

If you are making 16 servings (4 cups of uncooked rice), then you would divide the number of actual servings (say you split it up among 4 people) you will divide the 1600 calories (100 calories x 16 [1/4 cup] servings)  by those 4 folks (400 calories).  After that, you'll have to eyeball how much you actually ate and do some dinner table calculus to figure out the rest.


----------



## rabbit (Feb 22, 2008)

stone_dragone said:


> After that, you'll have to eyeball how much you actually ate and do some dinner table calculus to figure out the rest.


 
hahahahaha


----------



## donna (Feb 22, 2008)

This site has some good information
http://www.fitday.com/webfit/calories/calories_562.html


----------



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 23, 2008)

It might be better to not focus to the extreme on calorie counting and just ballpark it.  I suggest cook up healthy foods and portion out small amounts then eat slowly until you start to feel satisfied. Also down at least 8 oz. of cold water before your meal.  My hats off to those that can calorie count and not drive themselves nuts but for most people following an eating plan by counting the calories is destined for failure. Again ball park it with healthy balanced foods, the more natural the better and *eat slow till satisfied*. You shouldn't have a problem from there.


----------



## rabbit (Feb 23, 2008)

Xtrmbikin said:


> It might be better to not focus to the extreme on calorie counting and just ballpark it. I suggest cook up healthy foods and portion out small amounts then eat slowly until you start to feel satisfied. Also down at least 8 oz. of cold water before your meal. My hats off to those that can calorie count and not drive themselves nuts but for most people following an eating plan by counting the calories is destined for failure. Again ball park it with healthy balanced foods, the more natural the better and *eat slow till satisfied*. You shouldn't have a problem from there.


 

I don't count calories. If i am eating something I want to make sure I am not eating a huge amount of calories. I am just making sure I am not doing something that would sabotage by dieting efforts. Like over estimating way above or underestimating way below my daily calories.

When eating things that have a lot of fat you better know how much a serving size is. Nutrition Density is important. If you eat until you get full on high fat food (lots of butter, oil and  high calorie foods) you will not get a ball park idea. You have to use a measuring spoorn or cup and a scale.


----------



## Xtrmbikin (Feb 23, 2008)

thats why I suggested you choose natural healthy type foods. Chicken, fish, salad, etc.. Calories are important to understand but in my opinion shouldn't be your only way of determining how much to eat.  When you eat slowly with balanced healthy foods your eating habits will be in line with your nutritional goals.


----------

